# Increased movements at 37 weeks? Advice please



## Hopefull mum

Just wondering if anyone had increased movement at 37 weeks? 
I'm a bit worried. Iv was having little movement from 32 weeks and then all of a sudden been having lots of movement for the past 3 days. I'm worried about the whole 'cord wrapping' thing as baby has also had lots of hiccups! 
I spoke to my doc about it today but he kinda brushed me off :/ just said they don't worry about increased movement only decreased. And that lots of hiccups are normal! And then walked off :( 
I don't know what to think! I'm worried about it. Also worried maybe fluid is low.
I don't know whats normal and what's not ! Just weird that he's all of a sudden much more active :/ Why don't they worry about the cord? :/


----------



## Hopefull mum

Bump


----------



## Hopefull mum

Anyone?


----------



## AliBiz

Don't worry too much, my Doctor told me its because baby has less room to move now and so you will feel everything, and boy do I feel everything :)


----------



## Lindsey123

I'm just past 37 weeks and baby seems to be moving a LOT. I can't tell whether she's stretching or whether my tum is tightening - but I do know she's on a pogo stick on my cervix every few minutes! 

I agree it's because there's no room left so we even feel the little squirms. Try not to worry (easier said than done, I know!) because if you get stressed, the adrenaline will make baby bounce even more, and you'll get more worried. 

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Hopefull mum

Thanks for replying :) I guess I'll just have to chill out on the stress :p
Although he's now all of a sudden moving less this morning so now I'm worried again! Ill see how I go during the day and If it gets worse I guess I'll call mw. Have no idea of this is normal either :/


----------

